# Medic Ambulance Vallejo



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know about this company? Where they operate? What they pay?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 19, 2011)

Not a bad company, last I heard of them. However they're going to be sticklers for the rules... including their own. I don't know much about their Vallejo operations though. It's been years since I worked for their Sacramento operations - as a medic. Paramedics (back then) were paid about $12/hr and the 24's were fully/nearly fully paid for as well. There was a shift differential, I think... but it's been so long that I do not recall what it was, if they had one. 

I'd go back and work for them again, if they offered... and it was compatible with my current job and school schedules... if that makes any difference.


----------



## SDrossos (Jul 21, 2011)

*Medic*

The company is based out of Vallejo on Couch street I beleive. Seemed like a good company to me. My EMT instructor works there as a medic and I did my mando 10 hr ride a long with them good company, busy as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 21, 2011)

SDrossos said:


> The company is based out of Vallejo on Couch street I beleive. Seemed like a good company to me. My EMT instructor works there as a medic and I did my mando 10 hr ride a long with them good company, busy as well. Hope this helps!



Cool. Thanks a lot man for the heads up. What kind of calls did you guys get out there. Were there any BLS inter-facility transfers?


----------



## SDrossos (Jul 21, 2011)

I have heard of them doing BLS transfers. However, I don't think they run BLS busses. I got a vairiety of calls a lot of them geriatric. Nothing too crazy, but its vallejo so expect the worst as far as calls.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 21, 2011)

SDrossos said:


> I have heard of them doing BLS transfers. However, I don't think they run BLS busses. I got a vairiety of calls a lot of them geriatric. Nothing too crazy, but its vallejo so expect the worst as far as calls.



Thanks yo. I was thinking that too. Vallejo is probably a busy, and therefore fun place to work.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 21, 2011)

SDrossos said:


> I have heard of them doing BLS transfers. However, I don't think they run BLS busses. I got a vairiety of calls a lot of them geriatric. Nothing too crazy, but its vallejo so expect the worst as far as calls.


When I worked in Sacramento, I was (obviously) on an ALS unit. I ran BLS and ALS transfers. I also ran quite a few private emergency calls, and perhaps a backup 911 once or twice. I think we had 1 BLS-only unit at times, but most of the units were 1+1 ALS. 

Of course, I also did LOTS of prisoner transports from both Folsom Prisons and the County's Main Jail... so I'm really familiar with vehicles and Sallyports.:wacko:


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jul 21, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> When I worked in Sacramento, I was (obviously) on an ALS unit. I ran BLS and ALS transfers. I also ran quite a few private emergency calls, and perhaps a backup 911 once or twice. I think we had 1 BLS-only unit at times, but most of the units were 1+1 ALS.
> 
> Of course, I also did LOTS of prisoner transports from both Folsom Prisons and the County's Main Jail... so I'm really familiar with vehicles and Sallyports.:wacko:



Do you know if Medic runs the 911 system in Solano county?


----------

